# Wichtig! Neuer icq virus!!!



## Chrismettal (16. April 2010)

ACHTUNG!

seit einiger zeit macht ein neuer Icq virus seine runde, ihr bekommt von irgendjemanden eine nachricht die ungefähr so aussieht:

"Hey, schau dir mal das Bild an : D www.image.......de"

wenn ihr auf den link klickt habt ihr den virus schon!

Der virus wird euer icq zum spinnen bringen indem er diese nachricht automatisch und immer wieder an jeden in eurer liste schickt, dies hat den nutzen für den ****** der den virus erstellt hat, das er LEGAL von google geld bekommt für jeden klick auf dem link!

selbst wenn ihr icq geschlossen habt öffnet der virus Icq und fängt wieder an mit der selbstverbreitung!


Bisher kann der virus nicht entfernt werden, kein bekanntes programm hat dies bisher geschafft. (Ich selber war "Infiziert" und musste heute mittag Formatieren!)

Aufällig ist das ihr wenn ihr infiziert seid einen Prozess habt der lautet wie
dlll.exe      system32

oder so ähnlich
(Betonung auf die 3L !)

hoffe ich kann mit dieser info helfen das ihr nicht auch euren pc formatieren müsst!

Greetz Chris


*
EDIT: LÖSUNG
Bei 90% der fällen können die Microsoft security essentials hilfe verschaffen!
bei mir selber hat er nicht funktioniert aber bei 3 andren personen die das selbe problem hatten schon!
http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/*


----------



## axel25 (16. April 2010)

Hm, in der Chip stand, dass ein neuer Virus diesen Prozess nutzt...


----------



## Chrismettal (16. April 2010)

Ja eben dieser prozess steht in engen zusammenhang mit dem virus

ich hatte mit hijackthis einen bestimmten punkt gefixt der lautete wie "common (unnamed)(unrated)"
(tut mir leid ich weiss nichtmehr genau, hat mir ein freund gesagt das das bei vielen viren hilft"

danach habe ich den dlll.exe prozess beendet, der virus ging trodzdem weiter mit terrorisieren, nach neustart war der prozess (auch im abgesicherten modus) wieder da


----------



## Sight (16. April 2010)

Malwarebytes Anti Malware installieren, hat bei meiner Freundin geklappt


----------



## Chrismettal (16. April 2010)

Hatte ich probiert, also bei mir hats nich geklappt, spybot, avira, anti malware, a-square etc.


----------



## Namaker (16. April 2010)

Es sollte auch erwähnt werden, dass der Virus auch bei alternative Messengern mit ICQ-Plugin auftritt.


----------



## Lelwani (16. April 2010)

wenn mann alles öffnen muss was einem fremde leute schicken.. selbst schuld


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. April 2010)

Die Geschichte dürfte sich allerdings schon bald erledigt haben, da der Quelltext auf dem Server dieses gewissen spanischen Autohauses noch irgendwo in den Verzeichnissen liegt.
Aber Vorsicht! Die pieksen zurück .
Mein Pinguin läuft auch noch rund .
Allerdings frage ich mich, wie halbwegs versierte Leute auf so etwas auch noch hereinfallen können: .JPG im Link und dann plötzlich kein Bild, sondern ein Downloadfenster, welches die wahre Dateiendung offenbart .


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. April 2010)

Super noch mehr ICQ Spam. Meine Sperrliste freut sich, die wird immer größer. 

Und auch so sollte man keine Links anklicken die man nicht kennt.


----------



## dome2112 (16. April 2010)

ich hab den virus seit gestern auch
eine freundin hat mir den geschickt und in allem was sie mir bisher geschickt hat, hab ich ihr vertraut, so hab ich diesen auch geöffnet und ausgeführt...
hab mich zwa gewundert, aber da war auch dieses fotobild und so hab ich den dann auch aufn rechner bekommen...

immer wenn ich mich nun einlogge fängt es an diesen weiterzuschicken, außer ich unterbreche es und drücke schnell im chatfenster von einem aufs kreuz, sobald es sich dort öffnet....einige die on sind hab ich schon gewarnt und nun hab ich einen neuen account in der hoffnung, dass ich nun meine ruhe habe....
ob er es im offline modus auch verschickt kann ich nicht sagen....

nun ja antivir hat bei mir auch nichts gebracht und icq neu installieren bringt offenbar auch nichts, daher ein neuer acc....
in zukunft bin ich mit dem öffnen der links und so etwas vorsichtiger...
und hoffentlich gibt es bald ein mittel dagegen...


----------



## kenji_91 (16. April 2010)

nix neues finde ich.
Gibt es schon lange und wer draufklickt... selber schuld, wenn man so neugierig ist.
Bzw. in einem VirtualPC den Link öffnen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. April 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> wenn mann alles öffnen muss was einem fremde leute schicken.. selbst schuld


Und wenn dir das einer deiner engeren Freunde bei ICQ schickt welcher das ebenfalls nur tut weil es selber infiziert ist ?!


----------



## Chrismettal (16. April 2010)

Genau das war das problem, ein freund hat mir das geschickt und nicht geantwortet nach meiner frage was das sein soll, also *klick*
folgen sind bekannt, ich richte seit ich das thema geöffnet habe meinen pc neu ein wegen neuinstallation von windows


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. April 2010)

Naja, man kann schon minimal darauf achten was man so öffnet, selbst bei Freunden. "Dubiose" Links sind für mich solche die eine Bilddatei sein sollen aber net über die bekannten Image-Uploader tinypic oder imageshack laufen.


Aber wenn man letztlich was von guten Freunden kommt macht man sich da meist leider wirklich keinen Kopf drumm und klickt einfach ..... tja, alles was Kontakt nach "draußen" hat am besten in einer virtuellen Umgebung vor sich hinrandallieren lassen, falls die Progs dann mal Kollateralschäden verursachen sollten schmiert maximal eine virtuelle Installation ab.


----------



## Autokiller677 (16. April 2010)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Super noch mehr ICQ Spam. Meine Sperrliste freut sich, die wird immer größer.


Meine auch.
Ich werd dauernt von Leuten geaddet, deren Name nur aus Sonderzeichen besteht oder noch besser, aus russischen, chinesischen oder sonstwelchen Zeichen.

Und auf Links klicken, die ich nicht kenne ist für mich eh kein Thema. Mach ich grundsätzlich nicht.


----------



## Chrismettal (16. April 2010)

ja okay, das mit den spambots aus komischen zeichen is ein ganz andres thema 
nichtmal ich bin so blöd un add die 

das mitm link is einfach sau mies gelaufen ..


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (16. April 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Meine auch.
> Ich werd dauernt von Leuten geaddet, deren Name nur aus Sonderzeichen besteht oder noch besser, aus russischen, chinesischen oder sonstwelchen Zeichen.
> 
> Und auf Links klicken, die ich nicht kenne ist für mich eh kein Thema. Mach ich grundsätzlich nicht.



das problem kenne ich...
sind meistens angeblich 20 jährigige Russinen...

aber wer sowas annimt...


----------



## Chrismettal (16. April 2010)

Ohyeah, eine 20 jahre alte russin mit einen unaussprechlichen namen aus zeichen die ich nich kienne
[Annehmen] <-- *drück*


----------



## Stingray93 (16. April 2010)

Ich öffne Grundsätzlich keine links die mir gesendet werden... wenn ihr einen bekommt ein tipp: fragt den typ doch einfach mal ob er ihn euch geschickt hat  wenn er nein sagt...wisst ihr das es ein virus ist


----------



## riedochs (16. April 2010)

Irgendwie will der Virus unter KDE4 nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Menthe (16. April 2010)

Hehe ich amüsier mich grad über diesen Virus. Meine halbe Klasse hat heut Morgen darüber geredet.
Aber bitte es fehlt doch wohl auf wenn man ein "BILD" runterladen soll und dann ist es eine ".scr" Datei.

Naja was solls, so war der Tag heute echt lustig


----------



## Ezio (16. April 2010)

Wenn ich solche Meldungen lese, bin ich richtig froh, dass ich Linuxuser bin.


----------



## Black_PC (16. April 2010)

@Ezio
Jop, da muss ich zustimmen, bin ich auch und das hat schon Vorteile


----------



## Chrismettal (16. April 2010)

Linux kommt mir nur auf unnötige 2.Pc´s 
weil ich ja fast nur wegen den games am pc bin is linux für mich nix (directx ..)

aber back2topic


----------



## Mr.Kenji (16. April 2010)

Hmmm, mein Miranda bekommt keine Verbindung mehr. xD
Ich hab aber die Nachricht gar nicht bekommen. 
Morgen früh mal schauen, wenn der Rechner neu gestartet wurde...


----------



## Chrismettal (16. April 2010)

messenger wie qip bekommen die nachricht nicht, die sin wohl irgendwie weiter als icq


----------



## Pixelplanet (16. April 2010)

ist doch nichts neues

die dinger sind schon seid jahren im Umlauf nur fallen immer wieder neue drauf rein


----------



## X Broster (16. April 2010)

Hey, danke für die News. 
Ich habe auch heute ca. vier mal die Nachricht bekommen von einer, mit der er lange nicht mehr schrieb.

Bei mir half es den User auf *Unsichtbar* zu stellen.


----------



## Chrismettal (16. April 2010)

X Broster schrieb:


> Hey, danke für die News.
> Ich habe auch heute ca. vier mal die Nachricht bekommen von einer, mit der er lange nicht mehr schrieb.
> 
> Bei mir half es den User auf *Unsichtbar* zu stellen.




Der virus schickt nur an leute die er als online erkennt, also wenn du unsichtbar bist für ihn bekommste die nachricht nichtmehr


----------



## dome2112 (16. April 2010)

leute ich hab ein antivir-programm durch weiteres suchen im web gefunden und ich bin in icq wieder seit ca. 20 min. on ohne, dass es spinnt....zudem stand da iwas von einer datei, die in win32 entfernt wurde.....ich bin mir sicher, dass ich den virus los bin, daher will ich euch nun den link zum antivir-programm weitergeben, damit ihr auch wieder eure ruhe habt:
http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/


----------



## Chrismettal (16. April 2010)

schau mal in den prozessen nach ob du einen hast der dlll.exe (oder ähnlich) lautet


----------



## Sushimann (16. April 2010)

^^ ich hab es auch ausversehen angeklickt da ich immer sofort durch die benutzerkontensteuereung auf ausführen geh 

und naja virenprogs finden den nich

hab dann einfach wiederherstellungspunkt von morgen genommen und weg is der scheiß seitdem keine probs mehr


----------



## Chrismettal (16. April 2010)

is die beste lösung, da ich aber keinen wiederherstellungspunkt mehr hatte (???)
musst ich wohl oder übel neuinstallieren


----------



## Lelwani (16. April 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Und wenn dir das einer deiner engeren Freunde bei ICQ schickt welcher das ebenfalls nur tut weil es selber infiziert ist ?!



Ich habe garkein icq... zumal dieser messenger der letzte scheiß is...

Und mal zu deinen augen ...lesen is nich so deine stärke oder?... lies dir mal bitte meinen satz nochmal ganz genau durch da steht nämlich *"fremde"*....


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. April 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Aber bitte es f*äl*lt doch wohl auf wenn man ein "BILD" runterladen soll und dann ist es eine ".scr" Datei.


Mhhhhh ok, dann wärs offensichtlich. ^^



Lelwani schrieb:


> Ich habe garkein icq... zumal dieser messenger  der letzte scheiß is...
> 
> Und mal zu deinen augen ...lesen is nich so deine stärke oder?... lies  dir mal bitte meinen satz nochmal ganz genau durch da steht nämlich *"fremde"*....


Ich war in meinem Posting aber halt von Freunden ausgegangen, von  Fremden nehme ich grundsätzlich nix an, nicht mal Links, das hat mir meine liebe Frau  Mutter früher mit der (metaphorischen!) Knutte eingeprügelt.


----------



## Stingray93 (16. April 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> messenger wie qip bekommen die nachricht nicht, die sin wohl irgendwie weiter als icq



Stimmt nicht, benutze selber qip ...und bekomme solche Nachrichten andauernt... und werde auch zich mal an tag von irgendwelchen Russen geaddet


----------



## Chrismettal (16. April 2010)

hm.. ein freund von mir benutzt qip und der hat die nachricht nicht bekommen als ich infiziert war , der virus hat sie aber definitiv an ihn geschickt, naja vlt hatte der nochmal irgendeinen blocker oder so drin  hauptsache ist es gibt ne lösung dafür ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. April 2010)

Dann kann ich ja froh sein das ich keine icq mehr nutzte


----------



## Stingray93 (16. April 2010)

Scheint doch nicht zu gehen...habe sie soeben eine nachricht  (Benutze Qip)  bekommen ^^ aber bin ja net doof


----------



## sentinel1 (16. April 2010)

.. ach .. deshalb gab es heute ein miranda - update, verstehe.


----------



## DarkMo (16. April 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> wenn mann alles öffnen muss was einem fremde leute schicken.. selbst schuld


eben. das is sone typische meldung ala "renter sollten beim autobahnüberqueren vorsicht walten lassen!"


----------



## D.I.Y (17. April 2010)

Also ich habe gestern auch einen Virus abbekommen, aber Norton Internet Security 2010 hat es sofort abgeblockt, gott sei dank.  Das hat mich schon stutzig gemacht, als er da was runterladen wollte und der Link kam ja von einer vertrauten Person, diese hatte sich eben infiziert.


----------



## MisterG (17. April 2010)

Also selbst benutze ich hier QiP 2005 mit Spamblocker. Dateintransfer ist auch deaktiviert.
So geht man schonmal vielem aus dem Weg.
Und auch bei bekannten Personen nicht blind vertrauen und klicken sondern selbst dort aufmerksam sein.

Ansonsten wurden hier ja schon Lösungen zum Beseitigen gepostet. Viel Glück an die "Infizierten"!


----------



## Partybu3 (17. April 2010)

selber schuld : wer auf nen link klickt von jemand unbekannten ... also echt ... wer dann auch noch so unvorsichtig ist und java und oder script und co im browser frei laufen lässt dem geschieht es gerade recht.

einfache regeln :

kein java
noscript
auf keine fremd links anklicken



ich finds lustig


----------



## MisterG (17. April 2010)

Partybu3 schrieb:


> selber schuld : wer auf nen link klickt von jemand unbekannten ... also echt ... wer dann auch noch so unvorsichtig ist und java und oder script und co im browser frei laufen lässt dem geschieht es gerade recht.
> ich finds lustig



Erstens können die Links auch von deinem besten Freund oder anderen Bekannten kommen - und lustig ist es auch nicht!


----------



## Stingray93 (17. April 2010)

Eben, vorallem schreibt der Virus so...wie einige Freunde von mir.
Eben bekam ich z.B. von einem sehr guten Kumpel folgendes:


> schau mal das foto an  [HIER STEHT NORMALEWEISE EIN LINK^^]



was auch genau so gut von ihm hätte sein können 
Hab aber nachgefragt...worauf ich zu wissen bekommen habe das es nicht von ihm kam.


----------



## rebel4life (17. April 2010)

Dann werden sich wohl ein paar aus meiner Kontaktliste mit sowas infiziert haben, denn da kommen immer so Freundschaftsanfragen wie "Hier, ein Bild von uns 2", "Ich bin schockiert" oder so nen Kram, welcher nicht mal richtig kodiert wurde.


----------



## Pixelplanet (17. April 2010)

MisterG schrieb:


> Also selbst benutze ich hier QiP 2005 mit Spamblocker. Dateintransfer ist auch deaktiviert.



vor diesem Virus schützt dich das aber auch nicht weil du einen link geschickt bekommst und keinen dateitransfer annehmen musst

mit etwas gehirn lässt sich der virus dennoch erkennen bevor man ihn hat...


----------



## bubi1 (17. April 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Der virus schickt nur an leute die er als online erkennt, also wenn du unsichtbar bist für ihn bekommste die nachricht nichtmehr



Zum Glück bin ich immer unsichtbar


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> wenn mann alles öffnen muss was einem fremde leute schicken.. selbst schuld



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke.
Der Virus ist bei allen Menschen die ein klein wenig nachdenken wenn sie vorm PC sitzen absolut chancenlos.

genau deswegen ist er wahrscheinlich so gefährlich


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. April 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Und wenn dir das einer deiner engeren Freunde bei ICQ schickt welcher das ebenfalls nur tut weil es selber infiziert ist ?!



ICQ schreibt die Links aus und keiner von meinen Freunden sendet mir einen Link zu vermeintlichen Bildhostern. 
Wenn die mir Bilder zeigen wollen  krieg ich eher ne Nachricht in Lokalisten.


----------



## hyperionical (17. April 2010)

Sind ja mal wieder alle gefähdet die meinen ein AV-Prog wäre Panikmache


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2010)

Naja, ich halte AV Programme nicht für Panikmache aber ich halte sie für Programme die einen eher gegen unscheinbare Gefahren schützen können - ich meine wer einen Link anklickt der zu einem unbekannten Ziel führt von einer unbekannten "Person" in einem Instant Messager hats einfach nicht besser verdient.
Das beste AV Programm der Welt verliert immer noch gegen die Dummheit des Users.

Wie war das? "Wir versuchen, immer idiotensicherere Programme zu entwickeln und das Universum entwickelt immer größere Idioten - bis jetzt hat das Universum gewonnen."


----------



## SnakeByte (17. April 2010)

Sorry, aber wer von Unbekannten irgendwelche Links öffnet ist selbst schuld. Das klingt hart, aber nur so lernen es die Leute, dass man eben nich jedem Wildfremden vertraut, der einen im ICQ anschreibt.


----------



## TerrorTomato (17. April 2010)

also meine Schwester hatte bis grad den Virus auch, der trich mit Microsoft security hat geklappt. bei der war es auch so, das von ner Freundin (die sich auch infiziert hat) eine Nachricht kam, das die sich mal das Bild ansehen soll...


----------



## rocc (17. April 2010)

Ich selbst war kurz davor "Datei speichern" in meinem Firefox-Fenster zu klicken. Komisch nur das ich bis jetzt nie ein Bild mit .scr-Endung gesehen habe. Also auf ein "Na, was sagste zu dem Bild?" gewartet. Kam nicht; nachgefragt: "Ist nicht von mir." Alles klar. Virus. In den letzten Tagen hat sich diese Art von Spam aber echt drastisch erhöht. Da fragt man sich warum es kein Gesetz für den Gebrauch von Computern gibt. Es soll ja sogar Leute geben die nichtmal eine Suchmaschine richtig benutzen können, geschweige denn wissen wie man einen Text kopiert und diesen dann einfach neu abschreiben.  
Leider sind diese Viren nicht neu, schade nur das in solche Sachen immer sämtliche ICQ-Mitbenutzer reingerissen werden. Das Avira, Kaspersky, F-Secure und Co. nicht einleiten ist mir aber auch nicht klar.


----------



## Thunderstom (17. April 2010)

Toller Virus 
Lade mir diese Bildatei mit absicht runter und warte und warte
und was passiert?
nichts 

Beim nächsten Start von icq öffnen sich plötzlich die Nachrichtenfenster, einmal icq killen und dass wars bzgl des Virus 

Die IE Werbung bekam ich nicht zu sehen

Aber microsoft essentials hat das problemlos entfernt


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. April 2010)

roccatkone schrieb:


> Das Avira, Kaspersky, F-Secure und Co. nicht einleiten ist mir aber auch nicht klar.



Warum blockt dann Kaspersky Internet Security bei mir ICQ Spambots, Links die Viren enthalten? 
Mal updaten wäre empfehlenswert.
Also mir ist es bis jetzt noch nie Passiert das ich mein Windows neu aufsetzen musste, wegen einem Virus.


----------



## rocc (17. April 2010)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Warum blockt dann Kaspersky Internet Security bei mir ICQ Spambots, Links die Viren enthalten?
> Mal updaten wäre empfehlenswert.
> Also mir ist es bis jetzt noch nie Passiert das ich mein Windows neu aufsetzen musste, wegen einem Virus.



Ich gelange nur zur Downloadfrage von Firefox. Weiter will ich diesbezüglich nicht gehen. Bin schon froh das ich mit Hilfe aus einem anderen Board einen besonders hartnäckigen Virus los bin.


----------



## MisterG (18. April 2010)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> vor diesem Virus schützt dich das aber auch nicht weil du einen link geschickt bekommst und keinen dateitransfer annehmen musst
> 
> mit etwas gehirn lässt sich der virus dennoch erkennen bevor man ihn hat...



Aber das:



> Und auch bei bekannten Personen nicht blind vertrauen und klicken  sondern selbst dort aufmerksam sein.



Und nochmal an alle die einfach losplappern ohne sich genau informiert zu haben:



> Sorry, aber wer von Unbekannten irgendwelche Links öffnet ist selbst  schuld. Das klingt hart, aber nur so lernen es die Leute, dass man eben  nich jedem Wildfremden vertraut, der einen im ICQ anschreibt.



Der Virus verschickt seine Nachrichten an User in der Kontaktliste. Dieser User kannst auch du sein wenn ein Freund/Bekannter infiziert ist!


----------



## Veriquitas (18. April 2010)

Der Virus schlägt bei mir eh nicht an spybot search and destroy ganz einfach, wird sofort eine Warnmeldung durchgegeben. Und das ist nicht neu das gibt es schon seit Monaten.


----------



## Invisible (18. April 2010)

1. kaspersky erkennt ihn
2. benutzt nicht icq sondern miranda im etc, dann kommt das problem erst gar nicht


----------



## -Chefkoch- (18. April 2010)

Ich nutze Miranda und hab die Nachricht bekommen, aber Microsoft Security Essentials hat den Virus sofort gemeldet und den Virus wieder gelöscht.


----------



## rocc (18. April 2010)

Im Miranda wird doch trotzdem der Link verschickt! Klar, der Virus kann sich auf deinem Computer nicht ausführen, weil du Miranda hast; vor dem Link bist du dennoch nicht geschützt. Und falls das nette Teil auch noch anderen Schadcode nachlädt wirds erst gefährlich. Weiß schon jemand ob sich das Ding *nur* in ICQ ausführt und nicht eben jene Schadsoftware nachlädt?


----------



## Hademe (18. April 2010)

Warum benutzt man auch ICQ?! Nehmt halt Skype da gibts sowas net!


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2010)

Skype ist noch der größere, priopriärere Dreck. Beide Protokolle sind nicht toll, nur ist bei ICQ die Verbreitung am höchsten.

Jabber ist wesentlich besser, nur hat das keiner.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. April 2010)

danke für die info


----------



## Invisible (18. April 2010)

ja bei miranda hast du dann halt die dll aber machen kann die nix, und dann braucht man eben n brauchbares anti vir programm...


----------



## aze813 (18. April 2010)

ich hab nen bischen bei den prozessen im task manager geguckt und bin auf " gxasae.exe  "

ich habe alle prozesse gegooglet und nur bei dem kam so eine seite mit zeichen die zum programieren benutzt werden. ich gehe davon aus das das das virus ist, da ich jetz keine probleme mehr habe


----------



## NCphalon (18. April 2010)

Hab den Link heut auch en par mal bekommen, aber als ich draufgeklickt hab wurd ich auf die Suche von KD weitergeleitet weil er die Seite net gefunden hat.


----------



## Invisible (18. April 2010)

ich hab jetzt schon 2 rechner mit dem ding sauber gemacht und mir is aufgefallen, dass sich das ding immer anders nennt nach dem zufallsprinzip.
und er kopiert sich auf dem rechner 20 mal in unterschiedliche ordner.

mit einer aktuellen kaspersky notfall cd schnell und einfach zu beseitigen, man muss aber danach noch die registry sauber machen weil der trägt sich da bei .../current/run ein. (einfach mit msconfig)


----------



## Masterchief (18. April 2010)

Ich sperre und Melde jede woche zwischen 4-7 Spambots die mir sowas schicken wollen.
Sophia/Claudia/Anne & so nen kritzel name kann ma nicht lesen.
Bei mir kommt keiner in der liste rein den ich nicht kenn ganz einfach .


----------



## Stingray93 (18. April 2010)

Naja es geht ja eher darum ...das irgendjemand der bereits in deiner Liste ist diesen Virus besitzt und dich dann mit dieses ominösen Nachrichten zuspammt.


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (18. April 2010)

Ich sperre und Melde jede woche zwischen 4-7 Spambots die mir sowas schicken wollen.
Sophia/Claudia/Anne & so nen kritzel name kann ma nicht lesen.
Bei mir kommt keiner in der liste rein den ich nicht kenn ganz einfach . 

geht mir auch so -.- bei skype das selbe... 
aber 
Trillian FTW


----------



## ProAnMac (19. April 2010)

ICh hab keinen IMs auf dem PC... Skype, ICQ, MSNund so sind alle auf meinem Mac, und der kann nix anfangen mit den "bildern"


----------



## Error1942 (19. April 2010)

Also bei ner Freundin (ICQ 7) hat Sbybot & AVG gereicht zum säubern. Dazu Temp, IE einstellungen & addons gelöscht und Ccleaner durchgejagt. (Letzters ehr wegen des Systemzustandes als wegen dem Virus) 

Mein QIP hat das eiskalt gelassen und läuft immer noch 1a.


----------



## Pyroplan (19. April 2010)

ich frag mich auch schon, was "NEU" daran sein soll, 
das Problem gibs seitdem ich ICQ hab. 
Zwar gibt es mal Zeiten, wo nichts kommt, aber mit der Zeit kommen immer wieder neue.


----------



## Necrobutcher (19. April 2010)

Ich hab ihn auch obwohl ich nichts geöffnet habe -.-

Los bin ich ihn bis jetzt immernoch nicht...


----------



## Aholic (19. April 2010)

Wer auf solche links klickt ist doch selber schuld.
Meist reicht ein Blick auf das Profil des jenigen, dort ist fast immer eine Website eingetragen die auf .ru oder "rundfunk" irgendwas endet.

Und wenn von wem anders der link kommt und ich nicht weiss was es ist -> google is your friend.


----------



## Necrobutcher (19. April 2010)

Bins mit Malwarebytes losgeworden. Bei mir war das Bild aber irgendwie in dem Downloadordner von Chrome oO

Ich schau grad so mein Downloadordner durch wollte alles löschen. Seh ein Bild denk mir hmm was warn das nochma, machs auf und zack den Virus wieder drauf


----------



## f3rr1s (19. April 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> wenn mann alles öffnen muss was einem fremde leute schicken.. selbst schuld


...sign...


----------



## rocc (19. April 2010)

Das kommt ja meist von Freunden. Aber auch da sollte einem das schon auffallen. Kein Wunder das es dieser Virus schafft, wenn doch viele keine Ahnung von Computer(-Software) haben. Ihr wisst garnicht wie sehr Leute ihre Computer mit Datenmüll zersetzen. Schon fast peinlich wenn jemand fragt warum sein PC so langsam ist, man sich den ankuckt und der am besten eine Neuinstallation des OS abbekommen könnte.


----------



## Ecle (19. April 2010)

mh...ich hab die datei auch runtergeladen, aber irgendwie habe ich keinen virus, kann das sein? Oder erkennt AntiVir den Virus nicht?


----------



## MasT3rH (19. April 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> mh...ich hab die datei auch runtergeladen, aber irgendwie habe ich keinen virus, kann das sein? Oder erkennt AntiVir den Virus nicht?



Merkst du nicht, wie ICQ anfängt zu spinnen und ein Fenster nach dem anderen zu öffnen und dann wieder zu schließen? Wenn nicht, hast du Glück gehabt und das (der?) Virus hat dich nicht erwischt. Sonst schau mal nach den Prozessen, vllt hast du ja einen der besagten am laufen.


----------



## Ecle (19. April 2010)

Ich benutze Pidgin, verhält sich ganz normal.
Einen dlll.exe Prozess habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen, ich schaue morgen mal genauer nach anderen, mir unbekannten Prozessen.


----------



## Astaroth (19. April 2010)

Erst wenn du die Datei auch ausgeführt hast ist der Virus auf deinem System.


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (20. April 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Bins mit Malwarebytes losgeworden. Bei mir war das Bild aber irgendwie in dem Downloadordner von Chrome oO
> 
> Ich schau grad so mein Downloadordner durch wollte alles löschen. Seh ein Bild denk mir hmm was warn das nochma, machs auf und zack den Virus wieder drauf



hehe augen auf im straßen verkehr


----------



## Stingray93 (20. April 2010)

f3rr1s schrieb:


> ...sign...



Blos das es eben oft keine fremden sind  bei mir hat es z.B. nen guten Freund erwischt...der von sowas aber keine Ahnung


----------



## Stex (21. April 2010)

Ist wohl oder übel schon ein altes Brot...
kommt beim MSN Messenger sicherlich schon 2 Jahre, meist aber ist die Nachricht zum Link auf Englisch...
Gesunder Menschenverstand hilft.

mfg Stex


----------



## ceramicx (25. April 2010)

Ich hab ein Notebook gestern bekommen (nein nicht meins ich hab den Link zwar auch bekommen aber logischerweise nicht ausgeführt) das auch verseucht war. War vorher MCAfee drauf hab ich gelöscht und Microsoft Security Essentials installiert, der hat den zuverlässig entfernt keine Probleme mehr auf dem NB  MSSE ist allgemein ein Super Progrmm kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## TempestX1 (25. April 2010)

Also bei mir passiert unter Linux nichts.

Wer auch auf jeden scheiß klicken muss ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Herbalist89 (26. April 2010)

hey leute also ich nutze nur icq2go und damit gibts garkeine probs in richtung irgendeines virus habe glaub auch schon sone virus nachricht von jemandem bekommen und auch kurz angeklickt da ich dachte es sei einfach ein foto da es nen kollege war hab ich mir nichts bei gedacht runtergeladen wurde schonmal garnix und icq2go scheint darauf nicht anzuspringen denke mal weil nichts auf dem rechner installiert icq technisch naja icq 2go ist für mich besser da meiner meinung nach nicht iwelche protokolle und sonstiges auf dem rechner gespeichert werden 

greetz Herbalist


----------



## Thunderstom (2. Mai 2010)

Dieser Virus ist immer noch nicht tot nur wo ist der nutzen 
Microsoft Security essentials entfernt den ohne probleme und sonderlichen schaden richtet der auch nicht an


----------



## Ruhrpott (6. Mai 2010)

Ich bekomme auch ständig von irgendwelchen Leuten komische Nachrichten mit irgendwelchen Links aber da klick ich mit Sicherheit nicht drauf.

Ich selber hab bis jetzt keinen Virus gehabt.


Der Ruhrpott


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe zwar auch mal entsprechende Links gekriegt, aber beim Download habe ich auf Cancel geklickt. Ich habe zu dem Zeitpunkt Minefield (Firefox Nightly Build) benutzt, da gibt es keine Sicherheitslücke, durch die der Virus rein könnte. Also nichts passiert.


----------



## rocc (22. Juli 2010)

hmm, der Thread ist schon 2 Monate alt..


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Juli 2010)

Ich bin zufällig über den Thread gestolpert, habe schnell eine Antwort geschrieben und habe erst später aufs Datum geguckt. Schlimm? Immerhin passt die Antwort zum Topic und es ist nicht ein Uralt-Thread von 2007.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (22. Juli 2010)

Aber mal ehrlich - wer bei fremden messages einfach auf die Links klickt der hat nichts anderes verdient.


----------



## Chaoswave (22. Juli 2010)

das sicherste wär einfach icq komplett vom Rechner zu kicken , dann kann sowas gar nicht erst passiern


----------

